# Unable to access hotmail or yahoo email; and problems with yahoo messanger!!!!HELP!!!



## sarah17aus (Jul 10, 2004)

HI!!! I am having huge problems; since using a spyware remover program the other day; i am unable to access any email sites (hotmail and yahoo); it just comes up with a message saying page unavailable ; this is after i put in my username and password.. Even weirder; is that with my yahoo messanger - it lets me login to it; and i can see all my friends on the list and type them messages; but nothing appears in the box above where i type my messages ; except the letter "P" is always in that box; so my friends can see my messages; but when they type to me i cannot see my messages; how-ever i can read offline messages only; and have no problems accessing it using wap on my mobile phone; and my dad will kill me if i keep using this to talk to my friends ; (only when he sees the bill lol)..... i have tried everything and looked on hundreds of websites to try and fix this; if anyone knows what could be wrong please let me know; thanks ; love from sarahxoxoxoxoxo 
and one weird thing; when i registered for this site; and the thing popped up on here to say i had a new message; then i was able to get into my yahoo email by clicking on the link???


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Unable to access hotmail or yahoo email; and problems with yahoo messanger!!!!HELP!!!*



sarah17aus said:


> *HI!!! I am having huge problems; since using a spyware remover program the other day;*


Let's assume it's the fault of the spyware removal tool you ran. Open it up again and restore the files you 'fixed' and see if your problem is solved. If it is get rid of the spyware tool! Then I suggest you download one or both of these:-

About the best two around at the moment are Spybbot S&D and Ad-aware. If you haven't used one of these I suggest you do. After downloading make sure to update to make sure you have the latest versions. (I use both and there are no conflicts). You can get Spybot from here and Ad-aware from here.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I believe that I have seen this before.

Please do this:
Download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip to a convenient *permanent* folder (not a temporary folder or your desktop), double click HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log, Ctrl-A to Select All, and copy its contents here. _Most of what it lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._


----------



## dsydorko (Aug 2, 2004)

*Me Too*

I've also been getting weird page not available errors in accessing yahoo email...below is my hijackthis log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:14:03 AM, on 02/08/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WFXSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\WFXMOD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfxsnt40.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-ca\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Broadband Networking\MSBNTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.1.0\program\soffice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bakeryequipment.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.0002.1001\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.0002.1001\en-ca\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.0002.1001\en-ca\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFaxAppPortStarter] wfxsnt40.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-ca\msnappau.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: symsupportutil - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/symsupportutil.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Basic) - http://www.meadroid.com/scriptx/ScriptX.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://207.188.7.150/09947b9936d187a7e617/netzip/RdxIE2.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37702.5901851852
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

This is an old thread that you replied to. Please create a new thread next time since it's a different log file (even though the person didn't post it).

Go to the bottom of this message to get the latest version of HijackThis. If the site is down, you can also get it here.

You may fix the following:*

O16 - DPF: symsupportutil - https://www-secure.symantec.com/tec...supportutil.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Basic) - http://www.meadroid.com/scriptx/ScriptX.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://207.188.7.150/09947b9936d187...tzip/RdxIE2.cab*

Restart and post a new log file. Do you still have the problem now?


----------



## omoo (Aug 9, 2004)

*Unable to access Messanger and Hotmail, or windows update*

This has been a known issue. Microsoft updated its servers to allow a certain MTU. Hence anyone with an MTU of above 1200 will be automatically tagged as an attack. To fix this you only need to change your MTU to 1200. That should take care of it. If you are using win 98 you should also update your windows scripting.


----------

